# Car seat problems:Who has a baby and a Jeep Cherokee? (crosspost)



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

We're having car seat problems- can't find one that will fit in our Jeep Cherokee!

We've so far had to return three seats: a Peg Perego, a Graco Snugfit and and Evenflo portabout.

We've been to a car seat inspection, and the technician couldn't get the seats to work either. She didn't have any suggestions other than to just keep trying out different seats. Well, we're running out of time and patience, considering that the store is over an hour away!

If you have a Jeep Cherokee (NOT a Grand Cherokee, they have different seats), what kind of infant seat did you use? We'd prefer an infant seat with a detatchable base as opposed to a convertable seat.

Thanks,
Jenny.

_Cross-posting in "Life with a Babe..."_


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

This link should help you a bit:

http://www.carseatdata.org/selectseat.asp

In addition to trying different seats are you trying different seating postitions. Some seats may not fit in the center but will fit outboard and vice versa. Good luck.


----------



## DetroitMom (Apr 15, 2004)

We had a Jeep Liberty and had to put the car seat behind the passanger seat because my DH is so tall that he needs the seat all the way back and NO car seat would fit behind any part of the drivers seat. Heck we now have a Ford Excurision (sp) and the car seat still doesn't fit behind the driver when DH is at the wheel.

Kate


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

My sister has a jeep Cherokee and has the Evenflo Discovery behind the driver's seat...the only way it will work though is with the locking clip.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have a jeep, but i think the Cosco Tourvia is supposed to be the most versitile. When i had purchased a graco or something carseat and brought it to a carseat clinic, they said it didn't fit into my suv... they had a truck load of Cosco Tourvias for people like me to get for free, or you could give a donation (which we did of $60). Anyway, The Fairfield County Safe Kids Coalation guy told me that this carseat was the one seat that fits in almost any car....

ffcsafekids.org


----------



## Hope'smom (Mar 3, 2003)

My husband has a Jeep Wrangler and he has two Cosco Touriva seats side by side, for my little wild ones--so they can feel the wind in their hair as they cruise over the beach dunes. No kidding.
That jeep is a little vehicle! Check out those car seats.
HTH


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a Jeep Cherokee.

When dd was an infant we used an Evenflo carseat. No problems at all.

When dd got too big for the Evenflo (around 10 months I think) we bought a Graco Comfort Sport. I was not happy with the way it fit while it was rear-facing. The back seat in the Jeep Cherokee is too spongey. No matter how tight I did up the seat belt the carseat still slipped and as dd got heavier it kept tilting further and further back until she'd end up almost horizontal...great sleeping position though.

So we turned it around earlier than I'd hoped...when she was about 15 months. It fits great now. Doesn't move an inch. We put it behind the passenger seat because I like the tether going straight back rather than on an angle.

We didn't have to use the locking clip because the seat belts in the back are the kind that lock. We have a 1993 Jeep Cherokee Sport.


----------

